# Fluval G



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Surprised there hasn't been more talk about this with all the FX5 fans here.

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/...m.php?news=2219

http://www.fluval-g.com/english/index.cfm

Pretty fancy..........








Cartridges on a canister?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Pretty fancy but close to $600 USD each based on £349.99 for the G6


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm just going to say it, there is no way I'd spend that kind of cash for one of these. Especially when I'm forced to keep spending money buying fluval cartridges to keep it running. 
Eheim has been way too good to me to look elsewhere. And If I had big bucks burning a hole in my pocket for a new canister, I'd look no further then a 2262.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I will never buy another fluval cannister filter again, never owned an fx5 but, the series 4 and 5 models etc.. all rubbish. and that is steep for a filter, i agree just stick with an eheim.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

hell if I had a tank big enough to need one and the dough to make it happen i would probably pick one up... I'm a big fluval fan though


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm an eheim guy, nuff said


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I have a fluval now and like it...but if you neeed to buy cartridges for anything I'm opposed to that BS!
I'm not spending more monthly to operate an expensive filter like that


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

RENA FTW!!
I love my XP4s I do have and old fluval running on a 75 tho. I don't like it much due to the way it is loaded. I will give it some credit for being tuff as a nail tho. I have let it run dry, sometimes up to a week, all I do is re-prime it and it's good to go. But even priming it is a pain in the ass. I hate that little plunger thing!


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I'll stick with my Eheim 3e


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

I would buy one, they sound really good and i love fluvals filters.

I like the idea of it monitoring water params and displaying it on the LCD. £350 is alot of money but i would defiantly buy one to test it out and see how it compares to the fx5. Its got to be easier to maintain than those clamps that always seize and plastic screw in bits that always break.

Also the biggest thing that annoys me with fx5 is how time consuming it is to clean the media and change the media etc, this one apparently does it without having to stop the filter and open it.

The only thing i dont agree with is fluval going on about how amazing it looks, and how they wanted to build a filter that looked stylish etc, how gives a crap LOL. I like the look of my fx5.

I still dont think i will be changing my 3 fx5s for 3 g6's but i would defo buy one of them


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

I have an FX5 and I have to say its been pretty reliable and performing well for the past 3 years that I've had it. So, Im not really in the market for another filter of that size, maybe HOBs as auxiliary filiters, but not in the market for main filters. Maybe if I had to, I would probably try Eheim.


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

i want one im so lazy i would feel better having a filter telling my im not killing my fish lol but that is a lot of cash


----------



## serrasalmuss (Jul 31, 2009)

for that much money i want a way to integrate the heating of the tank.....not for me


----------



## tomheli (Sep 28, 2008)

serrasalmuss said:


> for that much money i want a way to integrate the heating of the tank.....not for me


 i saw a guy that had one on a small tank he said heat transfer was too much kept overheating tank i guess they run pretty hot


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

serrasalmuss said:


> for that much money i want a way to integrate the heating of the tank.....not for me


yeah at least for what your paying for that thing sh*t that alot of money


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

never ever.
120 gal sump ftw.
...
....
.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

I looked into this at the Big Als Boxing day sale. They are kinda neat. I also like that you can monitor your parameters. Its good for salt water as well cause it tells you your salinity (sp?) etc etc. The guy showed us the cartridges and then it also has 3 trays for media. It was $499 Cdn but I think its overrated. I will stick with my Eheims and FX5


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

It's not worth the money for the turnover rate it offers.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

its only rated for a 160g tank..........my fx5's do the trick


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Looks awesome!!!!! But frickin expensive tho!!!!


----------

